# Catalytic converter question...



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

Does anyone know of anywhere that offers a less expensive alternative to the Audi oem $900 cats? Or maybe a higher performance variety if I am going to spend that much X2.
Thanks,
Jake


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

there are a few companys out there that offer direct fit cats i'm just not too sure which they are


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (2001a62.7t)*

i believe magnaflow has cats for audi's that have the o2 sensor bung right in the cat like the oem ones..... they are highflow so that will increase performance depending on what exhaust system you have....


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (1euroA6)*

Bump.... still wondering


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (1euroA6)*

Bump.... 

Magnaflow makes cats for the 2.8








I have a 2.7T


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Ask and Ye shall receive...
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...haust
Note that the universal cat they sell does not have the O2 bung.


_Modified by Uberhare at 11:22 AM 3-20-2007_


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Catalytic converter question... (Cor32rado)*

$500 less and 30 extra ponies!
http://www.vastperformance.com...t.php
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 4:27 PM 3-20-2007_


----------



## golfiv4dr (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Catalytic converter question... (Massboykie)*

do magnaflow cats pass emissions inspections?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Catalytic converter question... (golfiv4dr)*

Yes I believe they should, juat make sure you get one that has that EPA "certification" on it. I am not sure if they all do.
Also keep in mind that most of the models Magnaflow makes with Bungs also come without them, so you can always add them where they need to be.
I have one sitting in my basement waiting for summer (will go onto the GLX). I got the bungs seperate so I did not have to worry about them ariving on the wrong locations etc.
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 8:04 AM 3-29-2007_


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Catalytic converter question... (Massboykie)*

*bump*


----------



## htny (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Catalytic converter question... (Cor32rado)*

Hi everybody, first post. 
Need a little help: I have an 01 A6 2.8 which just had both cats throw CEL, all 4 sensors sensors were done about 3 months ago.
I'm not trying to pay dealer prices for the OEM part, but I can't seem to find a part number or a direct fit on magnaflow's website or through any resellers I've visited. Does anyone have the name of a retailer who has the magnaflow part, or know the magnaflow part number for a 2001 2.8L 
If not magnaflow, are there any other quality direct fit parts, and if so any links to somewhere I can buy? 
If I can't find a direct fit part, is there any big reason not to go universal? (I am just really worried about the sensors working with universal parts)


----------



## Reifle (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Catalytic converter question... (Cor32rado)*

Recently had my cats replaced with Magnaflow - worked well and fit great! Passed etest quite well. The whole process was about $400.00


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Catalytic converter question... (htny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *htny* »_I have an 01 A6 2.8 which just had both cats throw CEL, all 4 sensors sensors were done about 3 months ago.

Normally I would never suggest this but... You should check with your local Audi dealer.
Audi has extended emissions warranty that covers failed cats. A friend of mine had an '01 2.8 A6 with 95K KMs and Audi replaced his cats last year for a $50 deductible.


----------



## htny (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Catalytic converter question... (Reifle)*

do you happen to know which Magnaflow part number, or maybe you coul give the name/number of the shop where you had this done and I can try asking them? 
Also, did the ones you had done have the bungs for the sensors? No CEL since the work?
Thanks, much appreciated!


_Modified by htny at 4:53 PM 3/27/2008_


----------



## htny (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Catalytic converter question... (GLS-S4)*

I'm going to give this a shot, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Reifle (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Catalytic converter question... (htny)*

I am living in the Toronto area - Canada - Local shop did the work and i used high flow magna Flow cats. I have had no CELs since the install - 6 months now! I also had the clamp replace just ahead of the cats - that is where my exhaust was leaking from! It is a sleeve type clamp which just held all the road crap. I just had a peek under the car - the cats look brand new still. Good luck !!


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Catalytic converter question... (Reifle)*

I have the same issue ....01 A6 Avant and the cel is tripped due to the cats......hook a brother up with a part number if magnaflow does make a free flow cats for it


----------



## htny (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Catalytic converter question... (BIGMerle)*

I had a local indy reset the errors, been running for three weeks now no CEL, but when it does pop up again I am going to visit some exhaust shops and find the magnaflow part. I have a feeling that muffler shops are fitting a universal magnaflow and just custom plumbing it which is fine.

_Quote, originally posted by *BIGMerle* »_I have the same issue ....01 A6 Avant and the cel is tripped due to the cats......hook a brother up with a part number if magnaflow does make a free flow cats for it


----------



## htny (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Catalytic converter question... (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_
Normally I would never suggest this but... You should check with your local Audi dealer.
Audi has extended emissions warranty that covers failed cats. A friend of mine had an '01 2.8 A6 with 95K KMs and Audi replaced his cats last year for a $50 deductible.

Thanks for this. Wound up our car didn't qualify, but here's the rules for the US
Cats, ECU and OBD computer are covered by a Federal Emissions Warranty, which is spelled out in the Audi warranty manual. The coverage is for 8 years or 80,000 miles, and requires that your car fail an emissions test and that your state or local governing body (local DMV) require that you repair those items to pass the test. It's not unique to Audi but federally mandated.
Because our car is now well over 80K miles (I think 84K) and isn't due for a smog until next year, I'm going to leave it alone until a CEL pops again.


----------



## htny (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Catalytic converter question... (Reifle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reifle* »_I am living in the Toronto area - Canada - Local shop did the work and i used high flow magna Flow cats. I have had no CELs since the install - 6 months now! I also had the clamp replace just ahead of the cats - that is where my exhaust was leaking from! It is a sleeve type clamp which just held all the road crap. I just had a peek under the car - the cats look brand new still. Good luck !! 

I have to do that accordion sleeve thing on one side as well, leaking a little when turning right (flex coupling). It's amazing how complex the exhaust is on this car, i'm spoiled by the short simple setup on the 911. 
If you wouldn't mind, please do PM me the info for the shop in toronto that did your work, I will see if they can get me the part number for the magnaflow cat for the 2001 2.8L setup (which I cannot find anywhere)
Thanks!


----------



## htny (Mar 27, 2008)

one last question, will a malfunctioning or out of spec cat cause the car to enter "limp home mode"? It didn't this last time, but I am curious (I imagine eventually the sensors will get nasty and it will enter limp home that way)


----------

